# Peanut got neutered today



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi,

Peanut got neutered and microchipped today. We were quite worried about it but she is totally fine. We got it done at a vet who uses the laparoscopic method (keyhole) and they said she will be pretty much 100% tomorrow. We dropped her off at 8:30am today and collected her at 3:15pm. She was a bit quiet when we collected her but when we got her home she's walking about wagging her tail, she ate her dinner and seems quite happy. She has 2 small 1cm wounds on her stomach and these were stitched internally so she doesn't need to wear a lampshade. They said she was about the smallest dog they had done this procedure on but that she was very brave for a chihuahua 

She was supposed to get done a few months ago but typically came into her first season the day before the procedure.

All in I am very impressed with these vets. They are called Ayrton and are based in Whitburn which is just outside Livingston near Edinburgh.

Welcome to Ayrton Veterinary Hospital


Brian and Michelle


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

So happy to hear everything went so well. That sounds like the best way to get a dog spayed. May I ask how much Peanut weighed? I am still looking into spay options for Twiggy, she's 2 pounds 14 oz. Thank you.


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thankyou. Peanut weighs 2kg so she's actually alot heavier than your wee one (and we think she's so tiny)


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you have pics of Peanut?


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Loads of them, lol!

This thread has puppy pics at the start then more recent pics throughout the thread:- http://www.chihuahua-people.com/newbie-corner/57653-new-glasgow.html


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

She is beautiful! All grown up almost. At least these babies won't ever leave the house.


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeh she's 14 months now. She hasn't really grown much recently. She was 1.8kg at 9 months old and is now 2kg. Hoping she stays the size she is now


----------

